# Live Shrimp Wanted



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Anyone know where I can buy live shrimp for trout fishing?


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Never seen them for sale around the Hampton roads area in my 29 years.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Only way to get live shrimp up here is to catch them yourself. Some years are really good years for castnetting shrimp up here and others, like this one are kinda slim. 1/4" mesh nets don't tear the shrimp up as bad also.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

This time of year Specks are feeding so aggressively live bait is nice but not necessary. 

With the water temps down to the low 60's and upper 50's you'll be catching Mullet or Menhaden in your cast net more than shrimp but they make good live bait too.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've never seen live shrimp for sale anywhere north of southern NC. The exception would be grass shrimp for white perch fishing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2018)

Seems like such a good business opportunity as well! There are so many fishermen looking for live shrimp that cannot find them! I've had live shrimp turn a fishing trip from a bust to nonstop action! Having just been in Hawaii, on Kauai, I noticed much the same. None of the fishing supply stores I was in sold bait! Even walmart sold no bait. The solution was to purchase frozen food grade squid or shrimp from the grocery store. Someone could probably attract a lot of business simply by filling in that little niche.


----------



## Fishy Business (Jun 1, 2013)

brob757 said:


> Seems like such a good business opportunity as well! There are so many fishermen looking for live shrimp that cannot find them! I've had live shrimp turn a fishing trip from a bust to nonstop action! Having just been in Hawaii, on Kauai, I noticed much the same. None of the fishing supply stores I was in sold bait! Even walmart sold no bait. The solution was to purchase frozen food grade squid or shrimp from the grocery store. Someone could probably attract a lot of business simply by filling in that little niche.


It was the same in Guam for me. There was one really nice tackle shop on island with lots of gear and rigs, but no specialty live baits available for sale. You had to either try catching stuff yourself, which was a challenge in of itself, or go buy fresh dead baits from the local markets. I'm actually happy to be home in Virginia again; the inshore fishing is 10 times better here than what it was in Guam. Plus, plenty of good tackle shops with all the bait you could need for the available local species.


----------

